# Anything better than WICKED LASERS?



## 010112 (Jul 9, 2015)

So I looked up wicked lasers for 2 years and I want to buy them but after looking at their comments about not shipping to the US I looked them up on eBay and I got this user named WickedlasersUsa and sells them in CA I'm thinking to buy a Evo 100+ or a Artic s3 which one should I get and how fast should I get it shipped?


----------



## RoyWalker (Jul 14, 2015)

WL has made great lasers for many years. I don't know what's happened to them.
Here are two more co's with great reviews, one in Israel, the other in Spain. Read their reviews. 
http://www.sflasers.us/ http://www.lasers-pointers.com/en/b...4-3000mw-blue-laser-pointer-445nm.html#idTab5


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 14, 2015)

WL got pants-ed by US FDA and US Customs. The US FDA decided to ban the import of lasers over 5mw, for some mind-boggling reason.

It sounds extremely counter-intuitive, I know.

Just an import ban, afaik.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 14, 2015)

Research Laser Parts Kits. You will find all you need to make your own nice laser.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 14, 2015)

There IS a guy in CA, USA building multi watt lasers, usually with a mag C body. Good reviews. Good heatsinking. 6 mo warranty.

I'd build some but I lack the tooling necessary to turn the parts.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 14, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> I'd build some but I lack the tooling necessary to turn the parts.



To own a lathe, no matter lathe access, is not the same as lathe skill. I publicly admit that I am crap on the metal lathe. My skills include many things, but master machinist is not one of them.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 14, 2015)

My father is a machinist, I studied under him my whole youth.... I just lack the equipment. A nice VMC would be handy too.


----------



## moze85 (Oct 31, 2015)

There are a ton of options out there much better than Wicked Lasers. Wicked Lasers have some really cool hosts for their lasers and do an excellent job marketing, but the internals are not always top notice. Additionally, even when they were shipping to the US, you'd be lucky if you ever got what you paid for.

I'd search around for reviews from reputable forum members on different options... You'll be able to tell pretty quickly who is highly praised and who is not.


----------



## Ps4codfreak (Mar 26, 2016)

I've picked up a few lasers from the geek app.. Everything comes from China.. Quality is not great but not to bad. I paid $76 for a 1 w and 86 for a 2w.. I tested them they were the correct power


----------



## angerdan (Mar 27, 2016)

I have an laser from biglasers.com


----------

